# 200sx Speaker Size



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a 1995 200sx se-r, and the speakers on it are blown out. I was wondering if anyone knows what size the speakers are so I dont have to rip the door panel off just to see. So if anyone knows, please reply. Thank you in advance.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

try www.crutchfield.com. but there are very few speakers that fit there most of what they offer are component speakes


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

they'd say an over sized 6.5", or a 6.75", but a 6.5" would fit fine as well. do mind the depth of the speakers.


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

I believe it is 6.5" all around...


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

it is 6.5 but they call them over size 6 1/2. i replaced mine.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Thank you for all the information guys! I have heard very many different things about theses speakers and I'm glad its been cleared up.

Thanks to everyone again.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

anyone know what the max depth for the door speakers is????? i want to know if the speakers im looking at are too deep or not.


----------



## Mach5Motorsport (May 19, 2005)

RedHead7 said:


> anyone know what the max depth for the door speakers is????? i want to know if the speakers im looking at are too deep or not.



I believe 2 inches is the max depth for the door panels. I have some Kenwood 6.5s in mine. They do alright.


----------

